# lait / français / vrai - prononciation



## orlando09

Selon les dictionnaires ces mots se prononcent avec un son [E] comme dans prêt, mais pour moi ce n'est pas vrai, le son tend plus vers le é. Peut-être est-ce un peu entre les deux. Qu'en pensez-vous? Pensez-vous que parfois les prononciations dans les dictionnaires ne correspondent pas exactement à la réalité - je veux dire, qu'il y a une prononciation théorique et puis la prononciation qu'on entend dans les rues dans la vraie vie?


----------



## S.T

je dirais que ça dépend des régions, dans le sud de la france on dit plus é pour les [e] dans le nord c'est [e] par exemple certaines personnes prononcent [e] pour "et" et d'autres le prononcent é.


----------



## poorBear

S.T said:


> je dirais que ça dépend des régions, dans le sud de la france on dit plus é pour les [e] dans le nord c'est [e] par exemple certaines personnes prononcent [e] pour "et" et d'autres le prononcent é.


 

Moi je prononce LAIT et VRAI comme J'ai.
et pas "les". 
Je pense que phonétiquement Ai est plus correcte, non ?
Merci
PB


----------



## S.T

moi je prononce les, lait, vrai et j'ai pareil. lol, je ne sais pas il faudrait demander a des linguistes


----------



## poorBear

S.T said:


> moi je prononce les, lait, vrai et j'ai pareil. lol, je ne sais pas il faudrait demander a des linguistes


  Bonne idée...


----------



## TitTornade

Les linguistes ne vous aideront pas plus... Je ne suis pas sûr que quelqu'un puisse se targuer de prononcer TOUS ces mots correctement... Les régionalismes font la loi dans la distinction des sons "é" et "è" en fin de mot. Pour parler le plus neutre possible, suivre la prononciation du dictionnaire...

Sinon cette question a déjà été largement discutée sur le forum...

NB : é est noté [e] en API (alphabet phonétique international)... du coup certains des posts sont incompréhensibles


----------



## poorBear

TitTornade said:


> Les linguistes ne vous aideront pas plus... Je ne suis pas sûr que quelqu'un puisse se targuer de prononcer TOUS ces mots correctement... Les régionalismes font la loi dans la distinction des sons "é" et "è" en fin de mot. Pour parler le plus neutre possible, suivre la prononciation du dictionnaire...
> 
> Sinon cette question a déjà été largement discutée sur le forum...
> 
> NB : é est noté [e] en API (alphabet phonétique international)... du coup certains des posts sont incompréhensibles


 
 ok... Mais hélas, je ne comprends pas l'alphabet phonétique international. Comment faire, alors, si je veux aider une amie espagnole ?

Merci.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## orlando09

Merci pour les réponses. J'ai édité mon post original, parce que une version que je n'avais pas finie a été postée par erreur. Pour faire le point encore, le but de mon post c'est que les dicitonnaires disent que ces sons sont comme [E] -- comme prêt, par exemple. J'ai surtout habité dans le sud de la France et je pense que les gens disent ces sons plutôt comme é [e]. Je dirais que c'est pareil  pour "les" , par contre les dictionnaires aussi disent que ceci se prononce lé .


----------



## Gutenberg

S.T said:


> moi je prononce les, lait, vrai et j'ai pareil. lol, je ne sais pas il faudrait demander a des linguistes



J'ai toujours prononcé de la même façon :

_lait, vrai, fait, mais, vais, connaît..._

mais avec un é fermé (lé) :

_les, mes, tes, ces..._


----------



## CapnPrep

Dans le sud de la France, oui, il y a des gens qui ne prononcent que [e] en syllabe ouverte (par ex. en fin de mot) et [ɛ] en syllabe fermée. C'est la « loi de position », que le français standard ne suit que partiellement.

Pour le français standard, justement, on peut relire les fils suivants :
*prononciation : été/était* (fil fermé, comme celui-ci bientôt, peut-être)
*-rai/-rais (prononciation du futur et du conditionel)*
*Prononciation du "ai" en Français*
*é ou è ? 

*


----------



## orlando09

Merci, mais ma question ne concerne pas le futur/passé simple/conditionnel etc -- je sais qu'en français standard il y a une différence entre par example le son dans été et celui dans était, et je fais une différence moi aussi dans ma façon de les prononcer. C'est juste que ça me surprend de lire dans les dictionnaires que certains substantifs sont supposés être dits avec le son [E] (comme dans ferme, berge...) mais ce n'est pas ce que j'entends -- comme j'ai dit, je parle de mots comme lait, fait, vrai, anglais... par cexemple, je suis sûr de n'avoir entendu personne dire "un anglEH" -- mais c'est bien ce que dit mon dictionnaire Robert.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi (prononciation du Nord), "lait", vrai", "anglais"... riment avec "prêt", mais pas avec "j'ai".

La prononciation indiquée dans le Robert me semble donc conforme à l'usage que j'entends autour de moi.


----------



## orlando09

Gutenberg said:


> J'ai toujours prononcé de la même façon :
> 
> _lait, vrai, fait, mais, vais, connaît..._
> 
> mais avec un é fermé (lé) :
> 
> _les, mes, tes, ces..._



et alors c'est à dire que vous prononcez la première liste avec le son è et les autres avec é ou vous voulez dire que vous les prononcez toius de la même mainière?


----------



## orlando09

Chimel said:


> Pour moi (prononciation du Nord), "lait", vrai", "anglais"... riment avec "prêt", mais pas avec "j'ai".
> 
> La prononciation indiquée dans le Robert me semble donc conforme à l'usage que j'entends autour de moi.



intéressant - mais ça correspond à l'accent belge, ou vous parlez d'un accent français standard?



poorBear said:


> Moi je prononce LAIT et VRAI comme J'ai.
> et pas "les".
> Je pense que phonétiquement Ai est plus correcte, non ?
> Merci
> PB



Je comprends mal - alors vous ne prononcez pas j'ai  et les de la même façon? vous prononcez j'ai plutôt comme jè ?


----------



## CapnPrep

On a parlé de tout cela dans les fils que j'ai cités. Vraiment. Mais on peut aussi tout redire ici, comme ça on verra combien la langue a évolué depuis septembre 2009.


----------



## TitTornade

Orlando : revois mon post #6 : les différences entre les régions sont très nombreuses !
Je peux t'assurer que je connais des gens dans ma région qui prononce : anglais avec un è (comme moi), d'autre avec un é et enfin, certains qui prononcent avec un intermédiaire entre les deux ! 
Les régionalismes (voir prononciations personnelles) sont très variés !!

Par contre, tu es dans une région à majorité de prononciation en é !! C'est pour ça que tu n'entends pas le è...
Voyage (si tu peux) et tu entendras des gens prononcer différemment...

Je peux même te dire que, selon le mot qui suit "j'ai", je le dirai "jè" ou "jé"


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> On a parlé de tout cela dans les fils que j'ai cités. Vraiment. Mais on peut aussi tout redire ici, comme ça on verra combien la langue a évolué depuis septembre 2009.


----------



## orlando09

OK, merci pour les réponses - donc c'est une question de différences régionales et on ne peut pas vraiment dire que l'un ou l'autre soit juste


----------



## xmarabout

TitTornade said:


> Les linguistes ne vous aideront pas plus... Je ne suis pas sûr que quelqu'un puisse se targuer de prononcer TOUS ces mots correctement... Les régionalismes font la loi dans la distinction des sons "é" et "è" en fin de mot. Pour parler le plus neutre possible, suivre la prononciation du dictionnaire...


*La prononciation proposée par les dictionnaires n'est pas neutre*... Elle reflète essentiellement le français de la région de l'île de France qui, historiquement parlant, s'est imposée notamment par l'éducation nationale.

Gardons nos régionalismes, ils font la richesse de la langue même s'ils ne facilitent pas toujours la communication...

En Belgique: Lait, laid, vrai, français, chantais se prononcent [ɛ] 
Blé, j'ai, je marcherai, je vais se prononcent [e]


----------



## poorBear

xmarabout said:


> *La prononciation proposée par les dictionnaires n'est pas neutre*... Elle reflète essentiellement le français de la région de l'île de France qui, historiquement parlant, s'est imposée notamment par l'éducation nationale.
> 
> Gardons nos régionalismes, ils font la richesse de la langue même s'ils ne facilitent pas toujours la communication...
> 
> En Belgique: Lait, laid, vrai, français, chantais se prononcent [ɛ]
> Blé, j'ai, je marcherai, je vais se prononcent [e]


 
Merci, pour l'info
Et oui tu as raison, à chaque région sa prononciation.
Pour cela le dico ne m'aide pas car hélas, je ne sais pas utiliser la phonétque et ne comprends donc pas les symboles.
PB


----------



## jann

Bonjour à tous, 

Effectivement, nous avons déjà discuté de ces différences de prononciation dans les fils indiqués ci-dessus.  Pour éviter la duplication, j'ai fermé ce fil, et je vous invite à lire les autres sujets...

Merci !

Jann
modératrice


----------

